# Una volta che...



## Camorista

Ciao Cari Italiani e parlatori d'italiano! Ne ho un piccolo problema e spero d'essere guidato. Avrei bisogna di qualche sinonimo sulla frase "Una volta che...(ha finito, arrivato ETC)" La sto usando dentro un testo troppo volte quindi non mi piace il fatto che sia ripetuta troppo volte....Grazie mille!


----------



## Severn

Ciao,

"_Una volta che ha arrivato_" è sbagliato.

Al posto di "_Una volta che [ha finito]_" potresti usare "_Quando [ha finito/avrà finito]_", "_Non appena [ha finito/avrà finito]_", "_Una volta [terminato]_".

Sarebbe utile, però, conoscere il contesto in cui vuoi usare "_una volta che ha finito_" o simili. Ad esempio, stai usando la terza persona singolare oppure ti stai rivolgendo direttamente a qualcuno dandogli del "lei"? (Fuori dal contesto, l'espressione suona un po' strana.)


----------



## Camorista

Ciao,

Si tratta di un testo che sta portando delle spiegazioni (dandogli del"lei") al destinatario...("arrivato" l'ho messo come un esempio - sorry!) Se come parlo un po meglio Inglese il testo l'avevo scritto in Inglese e l'ho sto traducendo in Italiano adesso...allora in Inglese la frase che si ripete spesso e "Once you have.."(registered, received, decided, completed)....parliamo di una atto finito, alla fine di esso si dovrebbe fare qualche altra cosa per completare il processo....Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Severn

Ciao,

Credo che il modo per rendere più naturale e scorrevole il testo sarebbe quello di eliminare tutti gli "_ha_" e "_avrà_" (corretti ma un po' pesanti).

Potresti usare strutture tipo:

"_Al termine_ [della registrazione / della procedura] ..."
"_Dopo aver_ [ricevuto (es. il messaggio) / scelto (es. la password) / deciso x /  completato x / terminato x / finito x ] ... "
"_Una volta_ [terminata (es. la registrazione) /compilato (es. il campo) /  completato x / deciso x / finito x ]"
"_Non appena_ [terminata (es. la registrazione) /compilato (es. il campo) /  completato x / deciso x / finito x ]"


----------



## Camorista

Ciao Severn,<br><br>Esempi perfetti! Appunto quello che stavo cercando! Grazie tantissimo sei stato gentilissimo...<br>


----------



## Severn

Prego!

_("gentilissim*a*" )_


----------



## eafkuor

Camorista said:


> [...]Se come parlo un po meglio Inglese il testo l'avevo scritto in Inglese e l'ho sto traducendo in Italiano adesso...[...]


Mi permetto di correggerti un paio di cose 

"Siccome parlo un po' meglio l'Inglese il testo l'avevo scritto in Inglese e lo sto traducendo in Italiano adesso"

"LO" è un articolo, ad esempio "te lo volevo dire" xxx

"L'HO" vuol dire "lo ho", ad esempio "Si, quel film l'ho/lo ho visto" xxx


----------



## Alxmrphi

Il senso della versione con _'Non appena'_ non significa che l'accezione è negativa, vero?
Questo è un'uso di 'non' che non rende il significato generale al negativo? (come _fino a quando non_... non è anche negativo ma usa il _non _nella frase) 

Giusto? Possiamo rimuovere il _non_ qui, avrebbe ancora senso?


----------



## Astropolyp

Ciao

Sì, il "non" di "non appena" può essere rimosso senza cambiare il senso della frase.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Astro (+ benvenuto!)

Grazie della risposta, ora mi sto solo chiedendo se c'è una differenza tra le accezioni, voglio dire... perché ci si metterebbe il_ non_ quando non ne sembra bisogno??
Ahh, temo le risposte complesse ma suppongo che sia una domanda che alla fine dovrò chiedere.

Ma per ora... sonno


----------



## Astropolyp

In teoria il "non" rafforza l'idea che un'azione avviene immediatamente dopo l'altra.
"Non appena Ester mi vide, cominciò ad insultarmi" indica che Ester a malapena mi aveva visto che già era partita con gli insulti.
In pratica, però, fra "appena" e "non appena" non c'è differenza, sono sinonimi.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non lo sapevo! 
Questa è una spiegazione molto chiara, grazie mille! 

- Alex


----------



## Camorista

Ciao a tutti chi partecipano alla questa discussione! Grazie particolarmente a *eafkuor *- sei stato molto chiaro. Una vita vivi - una vita impari


----------



## Severn

eafkuor said:


> "LO" è un articolo, ad esempio "te lo volevo dire" xxx



Scusa la correzione e l'off-topic, ma qui "_lo_" non è un articolo. Si tratta di un pronome personale, terza persona singolare maschile, usato come complemento oggetto (al posto di _egli, lui, esso_).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Severn said:


> Scusa la correzione e l'off-topic, ma qui "_lo_" non è un articolo. Si tratta di un pronome personale, terza persona singolare maschile, usato come complemento oggetto (al posto di _egli, lui, esso_).



Concordo

*Lo specchio* - _lo_ è un articolo
*Lo vedo* - _lo_ è un complemento oggetto.



> "Siccome parlo un po' meglio l'Inglese* il testo* *l'*avevo scritto in Inglese e *lo* sto traducendo in Italiano adesso"



_lo_ qui sostituisce _il testo_.


----------



## eafkuor

avete pienamente ragione, svista mia


----------



## Alxmrphi

Eafkuor, ti posso chiedere una cosa? Nell'esempio ho citato, se rimuovessi il *l' *(dopo il testo), la frase, come ti pare? sbagliata o ancora corretta? Sto provando a formulare in mente delle regole su quando si aggiunge il pronome dopo la cosa che è stata riferita. Se è corretta ancora, capisci una differenza tra le due opzioni?

Grazie!


----------



## eafkuor

Alxmrphi said:


> Eafkuor, ti posso chiedere una cosa? Nell'esempio ho citato, se rimuovessi il *l' *(dopo il testo), la frase, come ti pare? sbagliata o ancora corretta? Sto provando a formulare in mente delle regole su quando si aggiunge il pronome dopo la cosa che è stata riferita. Se è corretta ancora, capisci una differenza tra le due opzioni?
> 
> Grazie!


Figurati 

Se rimuovessi quel l', dovresti invertire l'ordine delle parole come segue:

"Siccome parlo un po' meglio l'Inglese avevo scritto il testo in Inglese e lo sto traducendo in Italiano adesso"

Comunque, rimuovendolo senza cambiare l'ordine delle parole (_ ..il testo avevo scritto.._), la frase non sarebbe formalmente scorretta, ma una cosa del genere l'avrebbe potuta scrivere un uomo del diciannovesimo secolo, oggi risulterebbe strana e anacronistica


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, avevo pensato che se rimuovessimo il _*l'*_ poi sarebbe rimasto giusto (anzi, _normale _oggi)
L'ordine delle parole dovrebbero cambiare se riorganizziamo la frase così, altrimenti sembra un po' arcaica. 

Ho capito la regola? / La regola l'ho capita???  (ma _NON_ la regola ho capito!)


----------



## eafkuor

Alxmrphi said:


> Ho capito la regola? / La regola l'ho capita???  (ma _NON_ la regola ho capito!)


esatto, sono tutte e tre corrette ma l'ultima non la usa neanche mio nonno


----------

